# Clock keeps resetting



## jamesd3rd (Jun 10, 2004)

The clock on the dashboard keeps resetting. When I try to reset it, often times I can see it reset to 12:00 while I'm setting the minutes. What's up with that?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

maybe the harness behind the clock is loose or corroded. have you tried removing the clock to check the connection?
either that or its just bad. on a side note, does the stereo lose the station presets?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The clock probably has cold solder joints but as Asleep said check the connections first. The clock can be resoldered or more simply just replaced.

Troy


----------

